# using SFIC hemp oil base



## huffychick (May 21, 2013)

I've just recently started making soap and I was wondering if it was just me or does anyone else have issues with the hemp oil base?  My first base I used was shea butter and then I did hemp oil.  Hemp oil base seems to get hotter and colder faster and evaporate a lot.  Should I just pay better close attention to it or is this normal?


----------



## Triquetra (Jul 3, 2013)

I think to better answer Id need to know how you heat it? How long its heated? Do you stir in between heat times? 

I use hemp base and haven't had issues with mine - yet.


----------



## froggybean37 (Jul 9, 2013)

The hemp base was the first I ever swirled with and it actually worked really well in my case (also SFIC, I was using an individually-wrapped 1-lb block). Is your base very old? I always make sure I cover my base with saran in the microwave so it doesn't lose too much moisture.


----------



## huffychick (Aug 21, 2013)

hippychicproducts said:


> I've just recently started making soap and I was wondering if it was just me or does anyone else have issues with the hemp oil base?  My first base I used was shea butter and then I did hemp oil.  Hemp oil base seems to get hotter and colder faster and evaporate a lot.  Should I just pay better close attention to it or is this normal?




I've been working more with it, and I use the 1lbs blocks too.  i melt it in a stainless steel pot on my electric stove on low heat.  I stir it with a wisk lightly to try not to create bubbles to use the least amount of alcohol spritzed on it.  it still seems to evaporate quicker than my shea butter base but i keep a closer eye on the hemp base so maybe its just that i let it get too hot too fast..


----------



## Crombie (Aug 22, 2013)

*Hemp Base*

I have never heard of melting soap base on low heat on a stove-top.  Most recommendations are for either microwave (covered), crockpot (on very lowest setting and careful watching; covered), and double-boiler on stove-top.  

I have used the BB premium hemp base (which is most likely SFIC) and have not had the issue you noted.  Most of the time I do mine in the crockpot and check temps before pouring.


----------



## huffychick (Aug 26, 2013)

Crombie said:


> I have never heard of melting soap base on low heat on a stove-top.  Most recommendations are for either microwave (covered), crockpot (on very lowest setting and careful watching; covered), and double-boiler on stove-top.
> 
> I have used the BB premium hemp base (which is most likely SFIC) and have not had the issue you noted.  Most of the time I do mine in the crockpot and check temps before pouring.



yeah i dont have a double boiler and i SUCK at it in the microwave. it seems to get too hot and cold too fast for me.  i'd do it in the crockpot but dont you lose a lot of soap on the walls?? what is it called when a thin layer starts to form on the top when it starts to dry and "Cure" or cool down? is that what trace is? well, my hemp oil soap does that quickly.


----------



## Crombie (Aug 27, 2013)

*Hemp Base*

The term trace does not apply in MP soap.  I have not found that hemp soap base (nor any other MP base) sticks to the walls anymore than it would in a microwave.  I keep a check on it as it is melting and when it is almost melted I stir to melt the rest and check the temp.  I always heat with the lid on and even cover the lid with plastic wrap so no moisture escapes while heating.


----------



## Crombie (Aug 28, 2013)

*Hemp base*

For that last reply, I meant to add that I normally use a small crockpot on the very lowest heat setting.  I've never used a double boiler.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 29, 2013)

hippychicproducts said:


> i'd do it in the crockpot but dont you lose a lot of soap on the walls??



I got myself a pretty stiff silicone scraper at my local Smart & Final and I use it when I HP in my crock pot. It does a great job of getting that soap off the walls. It's also really good for getting that last bit of oil out of the cup that I weigh my oils in. This is what mine is:


----------

